

RSA Animate: Ken Robinson - Changing Education Paradigms (video) - cubicle67
http://www.thersa.org/events/vision/animate/rsa-animate-changing-paradigms

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1791749>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1800876>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1802072>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1805419> <\- This has the most comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1858254>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1882297>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1886532>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2025766>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2033198>

~~~
cubicle67
Well, there ya go. I've been reading HN for a few years now, but I'd never
seen this video until this evening and I thought others might enjoy it.

Of all the links you've posted, only 2 have comments, and only 1 has any sort
of discussion. They were also all posted in the same 2/3 day period, probably
when the video was first made public (or linked to on Reddit?)

Anyway, It's something that interests me greatly, and I know others here will
find it interesting too. If you have a spare hour, the longer version is worth
a look, but the short animated one does a very good job of condensing most of
the points

------
cubicle67
Original (unedited) 55 minute talk is here
<http://www.thersa.org/events/vision/archive/sir-ken-robinson>

